# Happiness Is



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The kid who just got surprised with a new Ruger Mark III Hunter for his repeatedly earning student of the month. By fall he will have several thousand rounds through it. Lookout bunnies!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Way to go dad!! 

And way to earn it there kiddo! Keep up the stellar work!


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome!! Great job. Dad and son. Great prize

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Go Riley!


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Very cool! A great reward for hard work. Congrats to both dad and son!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Way to go kid.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks guys. Now I need to find a hunting holster for it. I was thinking a shoulder holster would probably be the best plan for a short kid (well, 11 yrs old & 5' 3") with a long pistol.... any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

If you're not dead set on a shoulder rig, I highly recommend checking out the Black Max series from Black Dog Machine. http://blackdogmachinellc.net/holster-for-the-ruger-mark-series.aspx

I have one and really like how it fits. Snaps in to it's retention lugs very nicely and can be adjusted easily. I believe it also works with most optics too if you ever go that route. If you want to try one out, I can send you mine for a little while. 

As I'm sure you already know there's all kinds of mods and accesories to make that already great gun even a little more slick. Rimfire central forum has a ton of info on MKIII's.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks. That's the type of holster he said he wants. He loves the look of it too.
He ran 300 or so rounds through the gun yesterday (till he he got a severe case of "magazine thumb"). 
That guns is a sweet, sweet shooter, and only had one FTF using cheap Remmi and Federal bulk HP's. I am going to have him use irons for at least a year, just like he had to do with his 10/22. I may not ever put optics on it. A man has got to know how to shoot irons quickly and accurately.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

ESOX said:


> The kid who just got surprised with a new Ruger Mark III Hunter for his repeatedly earning student of the month. By fall he will have several thousand rounds through it. Lookout bunnies!


 Thats one happy kid.....Tim


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's a perfect cure for "magazine thumb". I've got 7 mags and with one of these my son and I can burn up a brick in no time. 

http://www.mcfaden.com/cliploader.html


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Great way to show your appreciation of good solid work ethic. My son too is a straight "A" kid. He is now 11 and this is his third year shooting IDPA with me. He competes with a G17 9mm. We travel the state together going to matches. A wonderful way to bond with your son. Nice choice Dad.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

What did his teacher get for working with him so closely?  I know, knowing you, he comes by it naturally  Well done, BOTH of you!!!


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

He looks a little bit happy right now.


----------



## Dirty_Harry (Apr 25, 2012)

Will you adopt me?

Nice! I love .22 pistols.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

outstanding !!


----------

